# Chocolate "SUSHI"



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

I haven't tried this one yet, but it looked so interesting I couldn't resist passing it along to the good folks here. 

*Chocolate "SUSHI"*






Modeling Chocolate:
12oz chocolate
2oz corn syrup

Sticky Rice:
1 cup rice
2 cups apple juice

seasonal fruits, julienned (to slice into thin strips the size of matchsticks)
rolling pin



To make modeling chocolate melt 12oz chocolate in double boiler, add 2oz corn syrup and mix thoroughly. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate for 2 hours.

Put 1 cup of rice in a pot and add 2 cups apple juice. Bring to a boil. Boil for 5 minutes, take of heat and set aside.







Knead half of the modeling chocolate until pliable. Roll out paper thin. Tip:
If too tough, rub your hand over the surface this will warm up the chocolate and make it easier to roll out.





Cut the rolled out modeling chocolate into 2-1/2 in wide strips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Place sticky rice on chocolate, leaving space on one side for the seam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrange your fruit on top of the rice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roll up tightly making sure that both sides are stuck together. Place in refrigerator to set.

Using a sharp knife cut your rolls into 1 in lengths. Place on your plate and garnish.


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2005)

hey a sushi i could get into lol


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2005)

Chocolate and rice, together?  Ummmmm, I think I'll stick to the fish sushi.

These are really cute though.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

How different. I wonder if I could do this and take it to my sisters
Instead of apple juice, cook rice in pina colada mix and use coconut, pineapple and chopped cherries to replace the fruit. What do you think, honestly,would it work??


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

Texasgirl, wow sounds great to me. Very innovative. Before bringing a dish, I'd try it on myself first, just in case.


pds, couple of things I liked re the chocolate pliable dough... recall watching lots of expert cake-makers using something similar? on decorative cakes/wedding cakes. Like making decorative chocolate flowers etc, & putting them on wedding cakes. Always wondered how they did that. 

I love chocolate rice pudding, & the addition of fruit really sounds good too. You have so much experience in this area, so it's mostly food for thought.

Looks like a really pretty presentation & different dish.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2005)

lol.. I don't have any experience with chocolate (other than pigging out on it).

I would like to play with the pliable dough though.  There must be 100's of things that you can do with it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks great mish - and what a wonderful idea you have texasgirl!!!!!  I love the combination you posted.

I think it all goes nicely together.  I make a strawberry and cream cheese sushi too - even dipped in soy sauce it's good.


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 29, 2005)

My kind of sushi.  First one ever looked good to me.  It would make a great tray if you used different fruit combos.


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Looks great mish - and what a wonderful idea you have texasgirl!!!!! I love the combination you posted.
> 
> I think it all goes nicely together. I make a strawberry and cream cheese sushi too - even dipped in soy sauce it's good.


 
Wow. sounds very interesting.  I'm open to try new ideas.  Thanks elf.

I'm not a sushi lover either.  But, if you guys can catch the food network cake making episode, there were some AMAZING things done with this pliable chocolate dough(?) for wedding cakes.  

Oohh, that strawaberry cream cheese thingee dipped in soy sauce sounds to die for, elf. Woweee!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 29, 2005)

I've never tried the recipe below but it sounds similar to the other ones here:

*Coconut Frushi*
1 ¼ c water
1 c uncooked sushi rice or other short-grain rice
¼ c sugar
¼ c light coconut milk
Dash of salt
Cooking spray
10 orange sections
20 fresh raspberries
1 (6 oz) carton vanilla fat-free yogurt


Bring water and rice to boil in a medium saucepan. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 15 minutes or until water is almost absorbed. Remove from heat; let stand, covered 15 minutes.

Place rice in a large bowl. Add sugar, coconut milk, and salt, stirring gently until well combined. Cover and let stand 20 minutes.

Lightly coat hands with cooking spray. Divide rice mixture into 20 equal portions, shaping each into a ball (about 1 rounded tablespoon each).

Lightly press each rice ball into an oval between palms; place ovals on a baking sheet lined with wax paper. Top each of 10 ovals with 1 orange section, and press gently to adhere. Top each of the remaining 10 ovals with 2 raspberries. Cover and chill frushi until ready to serve.

Serve with yogurt for dipping.


----------



## mish (Jun 29, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I've never tried the recipe below but it sounds similar to the other ones here:
> 
> *Coconut Frushi*
> 1 ¼ c water
> ...


 
In a word "WOW." Thank you!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

That sounds good PA!
Thank you!!


----------

